# Urban Life in Izmir



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

*enjoy Turkey's third most populous city *


























​
source: facebook Izmir group


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

source: facebook


----------



## Joe_centennial (Sep 6, 2005)

Keep em' coming


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by kilit









by ender yildirim2002









by © kunter









by Alex & Naz









by Ben Emre​
source: flickr


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by Evren Aydin









by glidblue









by kilit

















source: facebook and flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looking great  thanks for those pics DU999


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

More please.....


----------



## Leofold (Dec 8, 2006)

İzmir looks great!


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

The most westernized city of Turkey! I love Izmir


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by CS Free Hugs (flickr)


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

^^^hey that's where i always hang out thanks for the pics btw.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Very nice photos on this thread. Free hugs!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Izmir is beautiful!
and seen, people like to embrace it!:lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics indeed  "SARILMAK SELBEST" what it means?


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

Galandar said:


> The most westernized city of Turkey! I love Izmir


westernized? Turkey is already a western nation. nobody is trying to westernize or sth. talk for azerbaijan


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice pics indeed  "SARILMAK SELBEST" what it means?


it means FREE HUGS


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Doukan ^^


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Doukan said:


> westernized? Turkey is already a western nation. nobody is trying to westernize or sth. talk for azerbaijan


please stop to write stupid replys here and be nice to Galandar


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

very nice city.......I like the green areas near the sea.


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks for the nice replys :grouphug:


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by Stephan W. E. Blum (facebook)


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by alex & naz (flickr)


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by mx. (flickr)









by giv (flickr)









by george pan (flickr)









by ayperi ve ugur (flickr)​


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice photos. Ya for free hugs! lol


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by Kaan Ugulu (flickr)


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Izmir looks very nice!..

:cheers:


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

cool thanks :cheers:


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Great city, great photos.


----------



## mamangvilla (Jun 23, 2009)

great pics. izmir hat different charm than istanbul, which is IMO more oriental, but still izmir is beautiful in its own way


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by greenduzce (flickr)


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by meds (ssc)


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by JorgeBrazil (flickr)


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by mr.gears (flickr)









by bsamantir (flickr)









by yilmaz ürgün (flickr)









by mr.gears (flickr)​


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'd always wanted to visit Smyrna. 
Looking forward to it!


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by g.ravagnani (flickr)









by [email protected] (flickr)









by liquirizia purissima (flickr)​


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

source: Izmir site (facebook)


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by Kaan Ugurlu (flickr)









by ayperi ve ugur (flickr)









by greenduzce (flickr)









by pafranyvirag (flickr)









by tarum (flickr)​


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

my fav city in Turkey!!!


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Doukan said:


> my fav city in Turkey!!!


Mine too.


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by salihozkan (flickr)


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by seyr-üzafer (flickr)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, amazing photos once again, DU999


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice, amazing photos once again, DU999


thank you


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by fatihkazimsen (flickr)


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

izmir facebook group


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by Paolo Mainardi (flickr)


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Beautiful Izmir.


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by Ben Emre (flickr)


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by F.Gültekin (flickr)


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

​
by nonsoloprato (flickr)


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by nonsoloprato (flickr)


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

DU999, you rock, these are awesome pictures of an beautiful Aegean City.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Izmir looks lovely.


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Karsiyaka district*










by kaan ugurlu (flickr)


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

DU999 said:


> *Karsiyaka district*



Now that's what I call urban life!


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

nice.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice photo-updates from Izmir kay:


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by denis.oner (flickr)


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

love the 3rd photo
great work!


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

^^
yeah I love all pics from this guy


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by turkishtraveler (flickr)


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by dawnred (flickr)


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by S. Saldiran (flickr)









by caglarderya (flickr)









by denis.oner (flickr)


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

a beautiful place!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

looks so calm and beautiful


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

My second prefer city in Turkey!:cheers:


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by Citizen Erased! (flickr)


----------



## Alkareem (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful city.


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Rekarte said:


> My second prefer city in Turkey!:cheers:


first is Istanbul?


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by CaganKayi (flickr)


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
yep,the first is Istanbul:cheers:


----------



## omaro2266 (Jul 12, 2009)

beautiful people, and great city


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by ufukerb (flickr)









by alpella (flickr)


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

cows in Izmir












































by lucky37it (flickr)


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

I hate those cows, they are so anoyying. WTF did municipality think when they put these cows? No they don't make the city look cute! They just occupy sidewalks and squares. And they are tacky. THey could have spend money on something artistical, these things are utterly disgusting, I wanna destroy them with a sledgehammer everytime I see one. :bash: Yet they pop up everywhere in the city!


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

The Cake On BBQ said:


> I hate those cows, they are so anoyying. WTF did municipality think when they put these cows? No they don't make the city look cute! They just occupy sidewalks and squares. And they are tacky. THey could have spend money on something artistical, these things are utterly disgusting, I wanna destroy them with a sledgehammer everytime I see one. :bash: Yet they pop up everywhere in the city!


I think they are fun. This cows are designed by famous people few years ago Istanbul had a cow parade, too.

from Istanbul


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

I know. But I think these cows are just a tacky way to waste plastic.


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

This city looks amazing (with or without cows).


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice photos of Izmir


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by haqqiz (flickr)


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

alsancak by hüseyin atilla, on Flickr


















by Yavuzgedik1 (flickr)


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

Alsancak Apt. von Charitsa auf Flickr


Alsancak von Charitsa auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

by Tüten Erol (flickr)


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

Swiss Hotel İzmir von Dagcan Tosun auf Flickr


























by ayperi ve ugur (flickr)


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by Influence SSC


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Unbenannt von ampersandyslexia auf Flickr


Unbenannt von ampersandyslexia auf Flickr


Unbenannt von ampersandyslexia auf Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

izmir cumhuriyet by eminkoyuncu, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

izmir by eminkoyuncu, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

izmir by eminkoyuncu, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ondercakoglu/4623643119/


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

http://www.konak.bel.tr/


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

Kordon von gsgwatson auf Flickr


IMG_0051 von roxyfan98 auf Flickr


The Rushing City Life von Street Photo Shoots auf Flickr


----------



## gcd (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice streetlife photos from Izmir...kay:


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

www.konak.bel.tr


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

İzmir Fransız Kültür Merkezi'nde "TedxAlsancak" von Institut francais de Turquie auf Flickr


İzmir Fransız Kültür Merkezi'nde "TedxAlsancak" von Institut francais de Turquie auf Flickr


İzmir Fransız Kültür Merkezi'nde "TedxAlsancak" von Institut francais de Turquie auf Flickr


İzmir Fransız Kültür Merkezi'nde "TedxAlsancak" von Institut francais de Turquie auf Flickr

 
İzmir Fransız Kültür Merkezi'nde "TedxAlsancak" von Institut francais de Turquie auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

Turkey - Izmir von cerdsp auf Flickr


Turkey - Izmir von cerdsp auf Flickr


Turkey - Izmir von cerdsp auf Flickr


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

^^ the area by the sea should be redeveloped a bit, the patched up grass could be replaced with wider walking areas and some more trees

lovely city though :cheers:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

El turco here too,great!


----------



## gcd (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

I looked at this thread before but did not comant, vibrant is the feeling I get. That last pix is "strikingly amazzing". And oh yea the dogs do need a better place to shit along the waterfront...:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr f-arbe*









*Flickr f-arbe*









*Flickr f-arbe*









*Flickr Caltraip*


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr hdogan55*









*Flickr hdogan55*









*Flickr hdogan55*









*Flickr hdogan55*


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

photowalk @ pasaport, izmir by Görkem Erbilgin, on Flickr


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Izmir von Irman Fauzi auf Flickr


Izmir von Irman Fauzi auf Flickr


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Kordon, Izmir von arjunstc auf Flickr


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

source:konak.bel.tr


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

by camocam (flickr)


Along the shore von Radu Bucuta auf Flickr


Young people enjoying the spring on the grass. von Radu Bucuta auf Flickr


















by Laura713 (flickr)


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

great picss thanks el-turco,keep it up


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

İzmir/Turkey by seyr-ü zafer, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Sailing boat leaving port on Aegean Sea by Laura713*









*Arriving to Karşiyaka Pier by Laura713*









*Restaurant near the see by Laura713*









*Izmir City Hall by Laura713*









*Fountain in Basmane Square by Laura713*


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

izmir(10) von ifoder.dk auf Flickr


izmir(17) von ifoder.dk auf Flickr


izmir(27) von ifoder.dk auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Lovely, very nice new photos from Izmir


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Long time no see you,El turco!
good to see you again and your update:cheers:


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Izmir is lovely bustling city....keep it coming..........love young and old people strolling around in busy streets....also on sea side.....


----------



## sevenkeys (Jul 16, 2012)

Amazing pictures and what a great city! I hope to visit it in the near future.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Pedestrian bridge in Izmir by Laura713*









*Carriage in Karşiyaka, Izmir by Laura713*









*Raising a kite by Laura713*









*Kites on the sky by Laura713*









*Bougainvillea in Konak Square, Izmir by Laura713*


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

Cityscape (Izmir, Turkey) von t-mizo auf Flickr


Cityscape (Izmir, Turkey) von t-mizo auf Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

The pigeons of Izmir by Shahrazad26, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

İzmir Clock Tower by Fatma Nur İ., on Flickr


----------

